# HELP! I think my cat licked Liquid Plumber



## miss_amanda (Mar 11, 2012)

My boyfriend put liquid plumber in the bathroom sink and I think my cat may have licked some of the remaining little bit around the drain! I washed his paws and mouth and looked in his mouth to see if anything was wrong. I got him to drink some water too. He seems fine it probably happened about an hour ago! Is there anything else I can do =(


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

How is your cat? (I just saw this post, otherwise I would have said: Vet. Now.)


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Still, take your cat to the vet now. The damage won't necessarily show up right away.


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

Uh oh ...

I had a doctor friend tell me once that some people choose to commit suicide by drinking Drano. Once it gets into your stomach it just slowly starts to eat your innards away, and there's basically nothing the doctors can do. It's a slow and horrible way to commit suicide, but it eventually works.

Maybe you'll get lucky and the amount your cat licked was small enough to do minimal damage.


----------



## Kitty-The-Cat (Apr 8, 2012)

Here, read the comments:
My friend said that Drano is a laxative, is it true? - Yahoo! Answers


----------

